# Gaggia classic thermal fuse



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi all..just a very quick any idea where I can get the female connectors to crimp the thermal fuse in for my classic..or would anyone just attemp to bend the original and reuse??

Cheers


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Halfords


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

If you can't hold of them locally you could try ebay and thermal fuse crimps eg https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICROTEMP-SEFUSE-THERMAL-FUSE-CRIMPS-CONNECTORS-1st-CLASS-POST-/260720786917

Cheers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Some motor factors stock them:good:


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

So its been a while since ive been able to get the classic out and have ago at repairing it until tonight. Ive run into a hitch though ; ive replaced the steam thermostat and the thermo fuse but when ingo to power it on it wont..... Unlessthe the white connector isnt plugged to the steam thermostat???

Any ideas??

Seems that the connector runs from the brew thermostat


----------

